

“You Don't Know JS” Book Series - AllThingsSmitty
https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS

======
als365
I've taken a training class from this guy before in San Francisco. He's pretty
cool but he tries to push his own APIs pretty heavily which I found to be
pretty annoying. Other than that it was good.

------
codecondo
(Free) JavaScript Books:

[http://codecondo.com/free-javascript-books/](http://codecondo.com/free-
javascript-books/)

~~~
AllThingsSmitty
Great resource.

------
canadev
Can anyone compare/contrast this with the book Secrets of the Javascript
Ninja, by John Resig and Bear Bibeault?

I've got a copy of that around that I've been meaning to read for a while.

------
acdanger
Scope and Closures was very instrumental for me in capturing some JavaScript's
slippery concepts. Recommended.

~~~
louhike
I was going to post the same thing. It is a great book if you have already
some basic knowledge of Javascript but want to really understand the language
and how to use it.

------
billmalarky
Well the comments in here convinced me. Just purchased Scope/Closures and
This/Prototypes.

Looking forward to taking my understanding of jack shit to the next level.

Thanks for making this Kyle.

~~~
_getify
I'm honored to see people are finding it useful!

The truth is, we _all_ don't really fully know JS, and we all need to work on
knowing it better. The books are my way of learning it, and hoping that others
can learn along with me. :)

------
serve_yay
Ooh, yes!! I've actually been writing a little something like this myself, but
way more incomplete and so on.

If you think either function or array is a type in Javascript, you have more
to learn. (For example.)

------
ksmithbaylor
I attended a conference and took an all-day workshop from the author of this
series. He covered a lot of the content from his books in the workshop, and it
was phenomenal. Highly recommended!

------
abhididdigi
I read this book a little when it was in its infancy. The author does a good
job of explaining the closures

------
fuzzywalrus
Very cool, I remember this was a kickstarter project. Glad to see it in
completion. [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/getify/you-dont-know-
js...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/getify/you-dont-know-js-book-
series)

------
marknutter
Nice double entendre

~~~
_getify
glad you caught the joke. :)

------
wldcordeiro
Is there a bundle pack on the O'Reilly site? Like some kind of discounted buy
all together deal?

~~~
_getify
There will be once I get the book series finished (five titles expected). :)

~~~
wldcordeiro
Ah, well a preorder bundle would be great! Get the two finished ones and the
in-progress ones with the fifth pre-ordered!

~~~
_getify
Thanks for the idea. I'll pass that along to my editors at O'Reilly. :)

------
nawitus
Ah, I didn't know that JavaScript has labeled statements.

------
grandalf
pdf?

~~~
leddt
Right here:

Scope & Closures:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920026327.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920026327.do)

this & Object Prototypes:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033738.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033738.do)

Types & Grammar:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033745.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033745.do)

Async & Performance:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033752.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033752.do)

